# Video play doesn't work



## sophie (Feb 12, 2012)

I have CM9 0.6 on my tp.

I can't play any video on my tp. No youtube, no avi, nothing...Video works fine when I run the webos.

I've done factory reset and re installed still nothing.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## pinesal (Oct 14, 2011)

Perhaps you should go back and read the release thread again.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15509-releasealpha06-cyanogenmod-9-touchpad/



> *FORGET WHAT WORKS. WHAT *DOESN'T* WORK?*
> 
> Yeah, let's focus on the negative. Some (but not all) things that DO NOT WORK:
> Hardware Video (OMX). As a result, Netflix does not work, YouTube works only only in non-HD videos. Use something like MXPlayer and SW codecs for your local media.
> ...


So, most video won't work until a future update contains a fix.


----------



## sophie (Feb 12, 2012)

The problem is that youtube (even the non-HD) videos won't work for me and even when I use mxplayer and SW codecs I still get nothing on local media. My sound works fine, just video won't play. My friend's tp, his youtube and mxplayer works fine. I'm just wondering if it's just my tp...


----------



## gravity360 (Dec 16, 2011)

What version of the youtube app are you running?


----------



## sophie (Feb 12, 2012)

youtube v 3.3.0


----------



## sophie (Feb 12, 2012)

Is it possible that when I installed android that video somehow got disabled?


----------

